# Nomacorc Shout Out



## bkisel (Mar 18, 2014)

Several month ago I contacted Nomacorc via email asking them about being able to use their corks with the Italian floor corker I had gotten for Christmas. [I had read here, by some, about issues ussing the regular Nomacorc.] Quickly got an email back from the North America Business Development Manager, his name is Wes Ward. Long and the short of it was that Mr. Ward said they make a Nomacorc that will work with my floor corker... Nomacorc Select 900. He offered to send me a sample and I of course emailed back to say... Yes, thank you send me a sample. Well the sample was delivered yesterday. I was expecting maybe a ziplock bag with perhaps a half dozen sample corks. No, I received a bag containing a 50 count of Nomacorc Select 900 corks!

Thank you Nomacorc, thank you Wes Ward.


----------



## Turock (Mar 19, 2014)

We really like nomacorcs and have been using them exclusively ever since they first came out. I've read where some winemakers dis them for long-term storage but we've had bottles corcked with them that are nearly 4 years old and see no degredation in the wine. The best thing about them is that every one of them is perfect---unlike a number of natural corks that we had many problems with. That was the reason we switched--too much cork failure.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 19, 2014)

The only reason I continue to use natural corks, is I can dispose of them in the compost pile!

Now back to hugging that Oak tree in my front yard!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 23, 2015)

I also have been using Nomacorc for approx 8 + years now. I also use a floor corker - I do add a bit of wax on the top after the cork is pushed down an additional 1/4''. I do this because I had a bad iris in the floor corker and it was causing a crease in the cork - I replaced the iris but still keep the same tradition of using wax


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 23, 2015)

Before you get too excited about 50 free corks quite often when cork companies send out "free" test corks they are not coated with any wax or slip agent making them impossible to insert into a wine bottle. Just saying to try one on an empty bottle before you try and use them on a filled bottle.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 23, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Before you get too excited about 50 free corks quite often when cork companies send out "free" test corks they are not coated with any wax or slip agent making them impossible to insert into a wine bottle. Just saying to try one on an empty bottle before you try and use them on a filled bottle.



Thanks for the heads up but OP is almost a year old. The corks work just fine. They were not test corks but regular production Select 900s. I don't recall whether or not I tried one on an empty bottle but agree with your suggestion about trying one that way before using on a wine filled bottle.


----------

